# GPS and travel. What's a matter with people?



## dougp26364 (Jan 1, 2010)

It must be a slow news week because I was just looking at a story about a third couple who was stranded because they were to stupid to use their own brains. Why do people blindly follow a GPS device despite that fact they can see with their own eyes this might not be a good idea? To me it's just proof positive the Darwin was wrong. 

We've owned a GPS for a couple of years now and it's been very obvious to me that it's not always correct. Maps are reasonable but not 100% accurate. Stores open and close. Restaurants open, fail or move. Towns redo their roads and make changes without putting into the data base used by GPS mapping companies. Of course there's the human element. You HAVE to make sure those settings are correct. If you have it set for shortest route, the GPS doesn't care if it's a logging road, a mine road or just some dirt trail that only a big time 4 wheel drive vehicle will make it down. Sometimes it's best to set the thing for highway or paved roads only. They do allow you to set it to avoid certain situations like ferry boats and toll roads. 

So I have some advice for these people stranded by their GPS.

1. Use your brain. If it doesn't look right or if it looks unsafe, forget the GPS and use some common sense.

2. A GPS is NOT a replacement for local maps. A GPS will be wrong from time to time. You need to maintain up to date maps in your vehicle if you'll be going someplace that's not familiar to you.

3. Most importantly. READ THE DARN INSTRUCTIONS! Sure you can set it on your dash and turn it on and just go but, there ARE settings you need to think about. You know, the little things that will keep you off roads that might not work for whatever you're driving. Shortest distance or quickest drive time isn't always the best setting.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jan 1, 2010)

People want things that are idiot-proof.  As has been repeatedly demonstrated through the centuries, however, if someone devises something that really is idiot-proof, nature will respond by evolving a more advanced idiot.

Or, borrowing a quote oft-attributed to Einstein (perhaps incorrectly), one of the main differences between genius and stupidity is that genius has limits.


----------



## hvsteve1 (Jan 2, 2010)

Couple of years ago an out of town businessman was driving his rental car around a rural area of our county at night. He followed his GPS which had him make a right turn on to the tracks just in time for a slow moving commuter train to hit him head on. Even before I had a GPS I would look at Google maps (similar program) out of curiosity to see how it would take me to a local destination. My reaction was always, "Are they nuts?!!".


----------



## Patri (Jan 2, 2010)

We used ours to visit a college. At a final intersection I could see campus on the right. The GPS told us to turn left into a field. DH almost did. I convinced him I as a human was right this time.


----------



## mwwich (Jan 2, 2010)

When traveling to Ocean Pointe in November, we flew into Miami and went to pick up our rental car.  It amazed me how many people were renting GPS devices at $11/day vs. just buying one...they can just about pay for a basic one with a week's rental.  What a profit center for the rental car companies.


----------



## Talent312 (Jan 2, 2010)

This Summer, I drove from Inverness to Edinburgh and my GPS took me right to our hotel (Caledonian Hilton), but I didn't see it soon enuff and missed the turn-in... So it starts telling me to make a u-turn...
Shut-up! How the heck does one navigate a right-hand u-turn on a 4-lane artery in Edinburgh?

I ended up in a dead-end loading dock three blocks away, turned it off and made my way back on my own.


----------



## dougp26364 (Jan 2, 2010)

I think what drives me nuts is the media. They always write the story so that it's the GPS's fault that some idiot got stuck on a forrestry road, took a sub-compact car over a dirt road suited only for sturdy 4 wheel drive vehicles or led them out into the desert where the ran out of gas. I swear if a GPS told some fool to drive into the lake they'd do it, and when they did, the news media would report it as if it was the fault of the GPS.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jan 2, 2010)

dougp26364 said:


> ... I swear if a GPS told some fool to drive into the lake they'd do it, and when they did, the news media would report it as if it was the fault of the GPS.



Sounds like something Michael Scott would do.


----------



## Rose Pink (Jan 2, 2010)

dougp26364 said:


> It must be a slow news week because I was just looking at a story about *a third couple* who was stranded because they were to stupid to use their own brains.


 
I had only glanced at the headline and thought it was the *third time one couple* got stranded using their GPS.  Now I know it was 3 logic-impaired people instead of one really dumb guy.


----------



## barefootnAR (Jan 2, 2010)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Sounds like something Michael Scott would do.



I'm still holding my side and laughing...thanks:hysterical:


----------



## Talent312 (Jan 2, 2010)

We have misinterpreted the "Turn Right" command plenty of times ourselves. Sometimes, we end up driving thru the parking lot of a closed business. Other times, we hesitate and miss the turn entirely.  Of course, either incurs the sarcastic remark: "Recalculating (you dumb-ass)."


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Jan 2, 2010)

I have had this argument with DH many times, he is finally starting to agree that sometimes I am right and the GPS is not. One time in the Palm Springs area it told us to turn right out of a parking lot, as soon as we did, it told us to make a U turn the other direction! Fortunately, I had a little cheapy timeshare map and a sense of direction!
Liz


----------



## laurac260 (Jan 2, 2010)

The GPS in our lexus has a rather annoying feature, which is that it says, "you have now arrived at your destination, your route guidance is complete".  And the route guidance shuts off.  The only problem is, it says that way BEFORE you get to your destination.  Too many times I have yelled at that darn woman, "no I HAVEN'T arrived at my destination!  Where the heck is it?"


----------



## dougp26364 (Jan 2, 2010)

Liz Wolf-Spada said:


> I have had this argument with DH many times, he is finally starting to agree that sometimes I am right and the GPS is not. One time in the Palm Springs area it told us to turn right out of a parking lot, as soon as we did, it told us to make a U turn the other direction! Fortunately, I had a little cheapy timeshare map and a sense of direction!
> Liz



We were in Scottsdale, AZ, an area I wasn't familiar with at the time, and the GPS kept doing it's infamous turn right/left then make a U-turn within a few feet. I thought I'd get around that by putting U-turn as an avoidance. It didn't solve the problem. The GPS started taking us around the block instead. 

It's when you don't know an area and you actually try to follow the GPS in the belief it knows what it's doing is when you quickly realize this thing might get you from point A to point B, but you'd better have a brain and think about what it's telling you to do. 

If you really want to drive a GPS crazy (or yourself), head for Boston and go down around the harbor. The GPS changed it's mind so often it was actually comical just to leave it on and listen to it re-calculate every 30 seconds.


----------



## dougp26364 (Jan 2, 2010)

laurac260 said:


> The GPS in our lexus has a rather annoying feature, which is that it says, "you have now arrived at your destination, your route guidance is complete".  And the route guidance shuts off.  The only problem is, it says that way BEFORE you get to your destination.  Too many times I have yelled at that darn woman, "no I HAVEN'T arrived at my destination!  Where the heck is it?"



And isn't it always a womans voice on those things. :ignore:


----------



## x3 skier (Jan 3, 2010)

dougp26364 said:


> And isn't it always a womans voice on those things. :ignore:



I have Ahhnorld on mine and follow him explicitly less he tells me "I'll be baack" when I drive somewhere he had not authorized.  

Except when I replace him with John Cleese.

Never ceases to amaze me how in the world people found things before GPS. Oh wait, there were these quaint things called maps.

Cheers


----------



## Talent312 (Jan 3, 2010)

x3 skier said:


> Never ceases to amaze me how in the world people found things before GPS. Oh wait, there were these quaint things called maps.



A typical driving conversation, B4 GPS:
Her: "For the last time, stop and ask directions."
Him: "I'm not stopping. I know how to get there."
_... 15 minutes of silence..._
Him: "I must'a missed a turn a while back."
Her: "You're a f*ing moron."

No telling how many marriages GPS has saved.


----------



## Rose Pink (Jan 3, 2010)

Talent312 said:


> No telling how many marriages GPS has saved.


 
My DH turns on his GPS even when he knows where we are going and even when he's been there dozens of times before.  He says he likes to be able to see how many miles he has left, etc etc.  I think he just likes hearing "her" sexy voice.  I've accused him of having an affair with his GPS.


----------



## geoffb (Jan 3, 2010)

I also do not understand the GPS rental market. For the cost of a 7-10 day rental I own a portable unit that I am familiar with and I can put in all our planned destinations in advance.

All GPS units are not created equal, I tried out every brand I could get my hands on, read reviews, etc. and made sure I got the features I wanted, including automatic safety features like unpaved road warnings. Keeping maps up to date helps too.

The quirks and unexpected u-turns are rare and really kind of funny.

-G


----------



## Rose Pink (Jan 3, 2010)

geoffb said:


> I also do not understand the GPS rental market. For the cost of a 7-10 day rental I own a portable unit that I am familiar with and I can put in all our planned destinations in advance.
> 
> -G


 
Perhaps people are renting them to try them out and see if they like them.  If you are only renting for a day or two, it could be worth the cost to see if this gadget is something you would like to purchase.


----------



## hvsteve1 (Jan 4, 2010)

Despite my negative comments about the GPS, I have to say I don't know how I got by without one. It may not always give me the best route, but I know I will never be completely and hopelessly lost. I have had several jobs where I drove constantly in strange towns and can't describe the feeling of knowing you're miles from nowhere and think you're lost. It may take you a BS route back, but it will, eventually get you there. The one thing that always bugs me is, whether it's programmed for a shorter or quicker route, it will change directions to save a few hundred feet or a minute or two. I've gone over miserable roads to get somewhere and a much better route back because the lousy route lacked a turn across the road that added 50 feet.


----------



## laura1957 (Jan 4, 2010)

Talent312 said:


> A typical driving conversation, B4 GPS:
> Her: "Stop and ask directions."
> Him: "I'm not stopping. I know how to get there."
> _... 15 minutes of silence..._
> ...



While I am sure my mother must have THOUGHT those words above many times, she would never have said it out loud 
She would have LOVED for my Dad to have one years ago.  I can remember one vacation to Massachusetts and him driving past the same road at least 4 times.  Would NEVER stop and ask directions, would not listen to mom's directions.  I must have been about 15-16, my sister 11-12.  My mother is extremely intelligent with more common sense than anyone I have ever known - but until one of us girls worked up the nerve to tell my father which road to take he would just keep driving and driving ,,,,  For some odd reason he never would take my mom's word for it.


----------



## Jaybee (Jan 4, 2010)

I have the same situation in our car.  He'll turn "Garmina" on as soon as we get in the car, even though we're going to places we go every day.  
I can't decide if he just doesn't want me to complete a sentence without being interrupted, or if he simply delights in having one more woman he doesn't listen to.  





Rose Pink said:


> My DH turns on his GPS even when he knows where we are going and even when he's been there dozens of times before.  He says he likes to be able to see how many miles he has left, etc etc.  I think he just likes hearing "her" sexy voice.  I've accused him of having an affair with his GPS.


----------



## Rose Pink (Jan 4, 2010)

DH will call me to let me know he has landed and is on his way to wherever.  I can hear the GPS in the background--"turn right."

"You've got your mistress with you again." 
"Yes."  :hysterical:


----------



## geoand (Jan 5, 2010)

Well, my DW said that I changed the voice to Female Australian because I "have something for Nicole Kidman."  I grudgedly  changed the voice to American male.


----------



## djs (Jan 5, 2010)

laura1957 said:


> While I am sure my mother must have THOUGHT those words above many times, she would never have said it out loud
> She would have LOVED for my Dad to have one years ago.  I can remember one vacation to Massachusetts and him driving past the same road at least 4 times.  Would NEVER stop and ask directions, would not listen to mom's directions.  I must have been about 15-16, my sister 11-12.  My mother is extremely intelligent with more common sense than anyone I have ever known - but until one of us girls worked up the nerve to tell my father which road to take he would just keep driving and driving ,,,,  For some odd reason he never would take my mom's word for it.



Did he at least say "look kids, Big Ben....Parliament"


----------



## theo (Jan 5, 2010)

*Another (maybe) Einstein quote...*



T_R_Oglodyte said:


> People want things that are idiot-proof.  As has been repeatedly demonstrated through the centuries, however, if someone devises something that really is idiot-proof, nature will respond by evolving a more advanced idiot.
> 
> Or, borrowing a quote oft-attributed to Einstein (perhaps incorrectly), one of the main differences between genius and stupidity is that genius has limits.



I once had a framed print on which the following was attributed to Einstein:

"Only two things are infinite; the universe and human stupidity --- and I'm not so sure about the former."


----------



## Rose Pink (Jan 5, 2010)

geoand said:


> Well, my DW said that I changed the voice to Female Australian because I "have something for Nicole Kidman." I grudgedly  changed the voice to American male.


_Now_ I get it!  I didn't know why we were listening to an Australian accent.  I always make fun of "her" when she says, "recaaalculating."


----------



## SueDonJ (Jan 6, 2010)

I think I love The Lady of the Car even more than Don does!  At least now it's a more fair fight when it's two of us females against the one male who is allergic to asking for directions.


----------



## laura1957 (Jan 6, 2010)

djs said:


> Did he at least say "look kids, Big Ben....Parliament"




I think that is one of the best parts of one of my favorite movies - it ALWAYS reminds me of my dad

Looking back now (he has been gone since 1992) my memories of those long car rides are much more pleasant than they really were.  

I myself use Microsoft Streets and Trips (?) Gps on my laptop when I go anywhere unfamiliar.  and remember my dad every time


----------



## djs (Jan 6, 2010)

laura1957 said:


> I think that is one of the best parts of one of my favorite movies - it ALWAYS reminds me of my dad
> 
> Looking back now (he has been gone since 1992) my memories of those long car rides are much more pleasant than they really were.
> 
> I myself use Microsoft Streets and Trips (?) Gps on my laptop when I go anywhere unfamiliar.  and remember my dad every time



Not to digress too far from the Original Topic, but I don't know anyone that doesn't see a bit of Dad in Chevy Chase's character from the Vacation movies.


----------



## hvsteve1 (Jan 6, 2010)

The one thing i can't figure about the voice program (I use the Aussie female also) is why they can't get it to pronounce (blank) Drive instead of (blank) Doctor?


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 6, 2010)

I bought my DH one for Christmas last year and he has never used it once - even on several out of town business trips.  I could sell it on ebay and he would never know.  It's not even in the car!


----------



## Jaybee (Jan 7, 2010)

Denise!  He must be the poster boy for rejecting guidance! LOL!


----------



## stmartinfan (Jan 8, 2010)

We recently stayed at a rental vacation home located within Yosemite park.  The directions we received in advance said very explicitly to only use their directions and not to try to use a GPS or MapQuest!  Apparently both those options sent you down old trails of some kind, instead of the right way to the small village of rental homes!


----------



## dougp26364 (Jan 8, 2010)

stmartinfan said:


> We recently stayed at a rental vacation home located within Yosemite park.  The directions we received in advance said very explicitly to only use their directions and not to try to use a GPS or MapQuest!  Apparently both those options sent you down old trails of some kind, instead of the right way to the small village of rental homes!



I'm not certain that any GPS to date can distinguish between a logging road or a regular road. It rely's on the human mind to know when the GPS is wrong. Unfortunately, there are just enough humans out there who forget they have a brain to keep the news media outlets in buisness.


----------



## geoffb (Jan 9, 2010)

dougp26364 said:


> I'm not certain that any GPS to date can distinguish between a logging road or a regular road.



Sure they can. Road system databases include road classifications, ie: "unpaved road."


----------



## Talent312 (Jan 10, 2010)

geoffb said:


> Sure they can. Road system databases include road classifications, ie: "unpaved road."



As I understand it, GPS units do include forest or dirt roads in their calculations, its just that they carry such a low average-MPH rating or have such an indirect route, that they rarely show up. However sometimes, particularly in mountainous areas, going over a mountain rather than around it, may seem to present a shorter drive-time, even if it would take a 4x4 jeep.


----------



## geoffb (Jan 10, 2010)

Talent312 said:


> As I understand it, GPS units do include forest or dirt roads in their calculations, but these roads carry such a low average MPH rating that they rarely show up.


The better quality products will ask you if they can include unpaved roads in the calculation and let you refuse them entirely.


----------



## Dollie (Jan 12, 2010)

*Dirt Roads*

GPS needs to distinguish between classes of dirt roads.  We live on a dirt road, about half the town here in Vermont lives on dirt roads.  We have 4 classes of dirt roads.  Class 1 are high quality, well maintained (including in the winter) roads.  Class 4 require 4wd and usually high clearance and are not plowed by the town.  You can not just eliminate dirt roads.  Our road at both ends is a Class 1 but has a Class 4 section in the middle.  Many times a delivery man used a GPS and couldn’t get to our house because of the Class 4 section.  Luckily they had enough sense to stop and call.  We knew exactly what the problem was and told them how to get around it.  We usually warn people about this problem when they are trying to find our house.


----------



## 1950bing (Jan 12, 2010)

I got lost in WVA by using a GPS. But, after asking a human I found out he didn't know where he was or how to get to where I wanted to go either.


----------



## Happytravels (Jan 12, 2010)

*a gift*

I got one for my birthday few months ago.  We haven't' been out of town yet to use it but used it to go to friends house about 5 miles away.  My husband still asked which way to turn.......He is such the driver........I am the navigator..It is gowning to be interesting to see what we can do with it when we are out of town and neither of us know the REAL direction to go.  (but I always carry maps)


----------



## Talent312 (Jan 12, 2010)

1950bing said:


> ... after asking a human, I found out he didn't know where he was or how to get to where I wanted to go either.



Pre-GPS, I was driving thru forest roads in the vicinity of Mt. St. Helens. I stopped at a little store in the middle of nowhere and said to the clerk, "Please help me. I don't know where I am." Just like the GPS-lady, she said, "Don't worry. I know where you are."


----------



## x3 skier (Jan 13, 2010)

Talent312 said:


> Pre-GPS, I was driving thru forest roads in the vicinity of Mt. St. Helens. I stopped at a little store in the middle of nowhere and said to the clerk, "Please help me. I don't know where I am." Just like the GPS-lady, she said, "Don't worry. I know where you are."



Reminds me of a story where a GPS might have been helpful.

Some guys were in a Hot Air Balloon and were lost. They spied a person on the ground and hollered down, "Where are we?" The guy on the ground shouted back "You are in a Balloon".

Cheers


----------

